

Colorado Sells $19M of Cannabis: 10% Goes to Schools and Crime Drops 10% - fizwhiz
http://themindunleashed.org/2014/06/colorado-sells-19-million-cannabis-march-1-9-million-goes-schools-crime-10.html

======
elwell
> Crime Drops 10%

[State] makes [something once illegal] no longer illegal, crime drops
[percentage of crimes that were of type [something once illegal]]

~~~
esbranson
Marijuana offenses are not typically reported to the police as, or classified
by police as: homicide, sexual assault, robbery, aggravated assault, burglary,
larceny, theft from a car, theft of a car, or arson. (I.e., the crimes that
have dropped by 10%.)

So no.

------
Im_Talking
I think there is a mistake in the article. The $19M is total since January 1st
not just in March.

